# Brightest rifle scope ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

For those of you who have evaluated or purchased a new rifle scope over the past 3-4 years, I need your feedback.

I own Swarovski, Nikon, Pentax, and several others, but I want your opinion on what your favorite low light scope is. 

I recently put my Pentax against my Swarovski in low light and it was brighter, hence my motive for asking. 

I just purchased a new stainless Tikka T-3 lite in 7MM-08, and I want to put a good scope 

(42 or smaller) on it. ( I want to stay under $ 750 on the scope) 

Thanks for taking the time. Two heads are better than one.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

i love leupold. normally go with a 50mm lense on all my scopes. i have several other brands too and i really dont see much of a difference in any of them. try www.opticsplanet.com they are normally pretty low on their prices for scopes. i saw a leupold VII 4x12x50 for $480 and a 4x12x40 for $430


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Leupold, hands down the finest. Cost a little more but reliable.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I can't really offer much of an opinion right now. All I currently own is Nikon. And they are 40mm. Maybe we need to put a few of them side by side and do a some testing._


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

My Zeiss 50mm is significantly brighter than my Nikon and Leupold 40mm's. I've never looked through a 50mm Nikon or Leupold, so I guess it isn't really a fair comparison.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Patman (12/15/2008)*For those of you who have evaluated or purchased a new rifle scope over the past 3-4 years, I need your feedback.
> I own Swarovski, Nikon, Pentax, and several others, but I want your opinion on what your favorite low light scope is.
> I recently put my Pentax against my Swarovski in low light and it was brighter, hence my motive for asking.
> I just purchased a new stainless Tikka T-3 lite in 7MM-08, and I want to put a good scope
> ...


I have the same rifle in the .308, Last year I put the Zeiss 3.5 x 12 x 56 with the 30 mm tube on it and it is very very very bright in low light conditions.it is a little more than what you are looking to pay. But I am a firm believer that therifle isonly as goodas the scope. A lot of times they havedeals on this scope as well. I would check around. 

on that site given above, they have it listed for $999


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Meopta 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=perf&id=0028448712159a&navCount=0&podId=0028448712159&parentId=cat601567&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=XJ&rid=0180101070502&parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true

Swarovski 

This scope is more than you are wanting to spend but a buddy told me about a scope and binocs they came out with. Both of them are $2000.00 each. His brother has a fetish with hunting, and is talking about getting both of them. He has 8 scent lock suits.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *P-cola_Native (12/15/2008)*My Zeiss 50mm is significantly brighter than my Nikon and Leupold 40mm's. I've never looked through a 50mm Nikon or Leupold, so I guess it isn't really a fair comparison.


i have the Leupold VX-II 3-9x 50mm and my uncle has the zeiss 3.5-12x 56 and have hunted with both. the zeiss will give you atleast 20 minutes more in the woods in the afternoon. if i had the money i would have gotten myself one.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

zeiss has a 44 mm conquest. i have it and it is awesome. i used to work at a gun range in mobile and we would go out right before dark and compare the scopes. maybe there is a store there that would let you do the same. and nice gun. those t-3s are awesome guns.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Zeiss is probably the best of the best but for the money you won't beat a Leupold.

VXIII 4X10X50. 50 mm objective is the key to light intake and transmission.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We have all major brands in stock and on sale thru the 20th. Thanks.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

Afixed powered scope will pick up more light than an adjustable.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

My vote goes to Meopta or IOR


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I currently have 2 leupold vxIII 50mm scopes, a nikon monarch 50mm, and a zeis conqeust 44mm, however the best that i own is a IOR 4X14x56...it is better by far!


----------



## S.Turman (Oct 6, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (12/15/2008)*I currently have 2 leupold vxIII 50mm scopes, a nikon monarch 50mm, and a zeis conqeust 44mm, however the best that i own is a IOR 4X14x56...it is better by far!


What is a IOR ?


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently looked through a friends Leupold VX7 in very low light conditions. We were grillling steaks on his patio and there were two deer in the field behind his house. I commented that I didn't see what the extra $s were for and that is looked like my Leupold VX-III Long range scope. He brought one of those out and it didn't even compare. The VX7 was noticably clearer and brighter in low light.


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Have a Zeiss conquest 3.5-10-44 and it is nice but not even in the same league as the Kahles 2.5 -12-56. You get what you pay for with scopes for the most part. What swaro do you have to not surpass a pentax which don't get me wrong they make a great product but not the normal for your outcome.


----------



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

All the scopes mentioned above are excellent choices. For the best light gathering capabilities,the larger the objective lens, the more light it will gather.

For instance, a 3-9 x 40mm scope won't gather as much light as a 3-9 x 56mm.


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

Tube size is VERY important when it comes to light gathering! A 34mm tube size is the way to go for the ultimate in light gathering...this coupled with a 50mm objective - ENOUGH SAID!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Liquid Medication (12/15/2008)*i love leupold. normally go with a 50mm lense on all my scopes. i have several other brands too and i really dont see much of a difference in any of them. try www.opticsplanet.com they are normally pretty low on their prices for scopes. i saw a leupold VII 4x12x50 for $480 and a 4x12x40 for $430


Damn those are great prices on Leupold scopes. If I were in the market that is what I'd be buying. I have Leupold Binoculars and just this past weekend was watching the ***** after dark from about 100 yards out with no problem. It was right after sunset before the full moon got up and lit up the field.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Leupold is garbage they are not reliable its just a high priced bushnell, or tasco had the best one out for years hated everything about it zeiss is to high priced the hands down best scope for the money is a meopta identical to the big time scope you would pay 1500 or more for but only cost around 600 -700 check it out and prove me wrong, or just thank me 30mm tube 50mm objective check in to it


----------



## reel_gator (Sep 30, 2007)

I currently use a 3x12x56 Meopta Meostar. It is far superior to the Nikon I was using previously. I compared it to a buddy's Swarovski 50mm one evening and the 56mm Meopta was brighter. I have not looked through a 56mm Swarovski. I firmly believe you get what you pay for. If your willing to spend $750 on a good scope, you might considered spending a little more and getting a great scope. 



Also, sometimes you can catch Mike's with a factory refurbished scope. A hunting buddy of mine picked up a 56mm Nikon Monarch for $599. Nikon stands behind these like they are new and you don't pay the new price.


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Meostar , by far! I own Zeiss, KAhles and the Meopta, and I will put that Meostar beside the Kahles any day for light gathering.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their input and expertise.

I have learned a lot and now better prepared now to move forward with making a choice.

The Tikka T3 Lite in 7MM-08 is a not a big rifle, so I'm going to stay with a slightly smaller scope for a better physical match. 

If anyone have a cherry scope with a 42MM lens or smaller, made by Zeiss , Meopta, IOR, Kahles, or Swarovski, and are thinking of stepping up to a bigger belled scope and want to turn their smaller scope to cash, please contact me.

Thanks again for all the good information, and Happy Holidays to all.

We have so much to be thankful for.


----------

